# Coffee had Twins



## sugartown (Aug 1, 2013)

Coffee finally had her kids. Two doelings. It was not the easiest birth and the Black and white girl is really in need of some TLC ( which we are gladly doing). Very happy with the girls will get better pictures in the morning. Now waiting on Grandma .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats  Pretty doelings  Good luck with Grandma


----------



## sugartown (Aug 1, 2013)

Well we have one very strong doeling and one very weak doeling that is just hanging on. Trying what we can for the weak one, I think she was oxygen deprived during delivery. Strong heart beat and good breath sounds just very weak not nursing and no suck refex yet so syringing milk every few hours. Gave some electrolights and B12, selenium orally. keeping her warm, she can cry up a storm.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Fingers crossed that she pulls through for you!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

blessings on your little weak one - may she become strong


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

A bit of strong black coffee will help her.

Can you tube feed her momma's milk ? That can help a lot .


----------

